# Correct treatment?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So, I recently treated my betta with API Fungus meds, since he had a fungus on his head and lip. The treatment completely got rid of the head fungus and most of the lip fungus. (There is a pale spot on his lip... not sure if it's still fungus or just scarring).

I wanted to put him back in the tank, but noticed that he had some red spots/patches on his fins that he didn't have before, so I started a treatment of Erythromycin. Does this sound like the right treatment? I'm hoping it will clear up the red spots and anything that's left on his lip.

He's still eating with vigor and is spunky. (Can't get pics of the spots because he keeps moving and the camera won't focus).

His tank water was still slightly green from the fungus meds. I changed the water and rinsed the gravel/decor, but the meds really stain, so there is a bit of residual green in the water... this won't mess with the E.M. treatment will it?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Try to give him a day of rest with the meds.What color is he?It could be coloring and nothing to worry about.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, sorry - he's had about a week with out meds, (should have mentioned that). Just noticing the spots now and that he still has the white patch, so I thought I'd try a different treatment. (Hoping the residual fungal meds don't mess with the E.M.)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Usually red other than color is septisemia,from poor water quality.I dont think the meds will help.Septisemia is usually streaks though not spots.Can you try to get a pic?If he has marble genes,or is a blue,he could have the redloss genes.Redloss is when you try to breed the red out.Sometimes the red will come back as the fish ages.This happens in blues and whites mostly but marbles,butterflies(also a type of marble)and some yellows will show the redloss gene.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmm... not sure of his 'geaneage'. He's a brown colour with streaks of aqua through his fins, and aqua eyes. (Really neat colouring). Maybe I just never noticed the red before and am just being paranoid because he was recently sick..... (I can try to get a pic tomorrow in the day light, but he's not very 'co-operative' with the camera, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah i have a black and blue crowntail betta and he just now got red in his longer frontal belly fins and it freaked me out at first but its just his fin coloration


----------

